# 23mm rims and rim tape



## Peanya (Jun 12, 2008)

When I got my A23's, I originally put some Velox on it. When I had to put tension on the poor build, the rim tape had curled up and stuck to the tire. So, I bought another pair and put it on again, and I gave it a day to set in. Next time I had to remove the tire, I had the same issue.
Having run out of Velox, I next tried the Specialized plastic strip. On my last ride, I got a flat, because the strip moved while riding and exposed the nipple hole.

I've never had issues with putting on tape or it sticking to the tire in the past. Could it be the shape of the rim? Anyone else had this issue with their 23mm rims?


----------



## bobonker (Feb 12, 2011)

I've used Velox without problems in my 23mm wide HED C2 Belgiums. I wiped down the rim surface with an alcohol pad before installing the tape. It has never moved as far as I can tell.

Bob


----------



## Zen Cyclery (Mar 10, 2009)

Just use Gorilla Tape. You can cut it to fit the inner width of the rim. It also happens to be far more durable than most rim strips.


----------



## steelbikerider (Feb 7, 2005)

I use the 22mm wide Velox with no issues on my Belgium rims


----------



## blitespeed (Mar 2, 2013)

I have HED C2 23mm rims and the HED rim tape is pretty nice and a great fit.


----------



## rruff (Feb 28, 2006)

Two layers of Stan's tape... a 12mm followed by a 21mm. And if you want to go tubeless later you can stick a valve in and you are good.


----------



## Peanya (Jun 12, 2008)

I'll look into the gorilla tape. Any thoughts on velo plugs?


----------



## bobonker (Feb 12, 2011)

Zen Cyclery said:


> Just use Gorilla Tape. You can cut it to fit the inner width of the rim. It also happens to be far more durable than most rim strips.


Is one layer of Gorilla enough? I have a roll of it...seems super strong. The local hardware store also sells the 1" wide roll which would work nicely with a little bit of trimming.

Thanks,
Bob


----------



## eickmewg (Feb 11, 2012)

I had similar problems with my A23 rims and velox tape and Vittoria rim strips. I went with Velocity velo plugs and they have been great. No flats and this low-volume option makes tire mounting very easy. The only downside is paying $15 for 50 cents worth of plastic. Folks worry that you might lose one when changing a tube on the roadside but they fit snuggly and they don't pop out of the A23 rims.


----------



## looigi (Nov 24, 2010)

I'm a bit unclear as to how this happens. The tube keeps the Velox pressed against the rim pretty well. You deflate the tube, lever off one bead of the tire and pull the tube out. Is the tape still stuck down at that point? If so, at what point does it curl up an stick to the tire?


----------



## changingleaf (Aug 20, 2009)

You probably have the new version of the A23 with the tubeless bead seat design. With this design you should use the Velocity tape or 2 layers of Stan's yellow tape. The 21mm wide Stan's tape is fine - it will stretch to fit into the drop channel and over the bead seats. I have used this and it works perfectly.


----------



## Peanya (Jun 12, 2008)

looigi said:


> I'm a bit unclear as to how this happens. The tube keeps the Velox pressed against the rim pretty well. You deflate the tube, lever off one bead of the tire and pull the tube out. Is the tape still stuck down at that point? If so, at what point does it curl up an stick to the tire?


I think it happens as the tire is either mounted or unmounted.


----------



## Zen Cyclery (Mar 10, 2009)

bobonker said:


> Is one layer of Gorilla enough? I have a roll of it...seems super strong. The local hardware store also sells the 1" wide roll which would work nicely with a little bit of trimming.
> 
> Thanks,
> Bob


One layer is enough on most rims. I just have an overlap at the valve hole. Oh and when you cut a hole in the tape simply use a small screwdriver and poke a hole for the valve. That's all you need for a solid tubeless or tubed setup.


----------



## Camilo (Jun 23, 2007)

eickmewg said:


> I had similar problems with my A23 rims and velox tape and Vittoria rim strips. I went with Velocity velo plugs and they have been great. No flats and this low-volume option makes tire mounting very easy. The only downside is paying $15 for 50 cents worth of plastic. Folks worry that you might lose one when changing a tube on the roadside but they fit snuggly and they don't pop out of the A23 rims.


I just put a set of Velo Plugs into A23 rims, and then had to remove them (long story). It was damn hard to remove them and there's no way they'd ever fall out accidently.

I use them on another set of rims (some old Reynolds Alta Race) and they fit fairly loosely. Even so, I've removed tires and tubes a few times and have never lost one. A couple have fallen out, but it's not like they do it in secret. You pick them up, spread the tabs a little and put them back in. Even so, I've always carried 3 or 4 extras along with my spare tire in my saddle bag.


----------



## c_h_i_n_a_m_a_n (Mar 3, 2012)

Cleaning the rim before you put the tape down might help ...


----------

